# Superhero Fail



## Blake Bowden (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## MGM357 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wonder if he got the clarinex and the viagra mixed up?


----------



## JTM (Feb 27, 2010)

ouch.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 1, 2010)

His Spidey Sense is tingling.


----------



## JTM (Mar 1, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> His Spidey Sense is tingling.


 haaaaaaaaahahahaha.


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats just wrong


----------



## Raven (Mar 1, 2010)

turtle said:


> Thats just wrong



Yeah, it is!... Let's just hope that he carried a roll of quarters for the school vending machines and maybe, just got loose in his suit, (not having a pocket an all... uuuh,)


----------

